# Prepping bare metal before epoxy primer



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*I've been on a learning journey trying to do some of the work on my 48 Dodge myself. I sanded the front panels down to bare metal and then I got lazy and had them laying around til recently. I went and bought a quart of Shopline Epoxy primer. Before I sprayed, I sanded down off all the surface rust and cleaned up with wax and grease remover. I sprayed (no idea if I did it the right way or not) last weekend ...but now Im seeing rust spots appearing up on the epoxy. What did I do wrong and how do I fix it? Do I resand and respray? Any advice/tips for a rookie? Thanks*


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Try n use some rust neutralizer also esp for something that may have sat. If you as are going to go to metal be ready to coat with something right away otherwise that was just a wasted effort.


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

slo said:


> Try n use some rust neutralizer also esp for something that may have sat. If you as are going to go to metal be ready to coat with something right away otherwise that was just a wasted effort.


*What do you recommend I use for rust neutralizer? that naval jelly? I didnt know nothing back when I got the car and out of ignorance I started sanding it down to metal but I got lazy during the holidays.*


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

ospho

or GEMS rust inhibitors, eastwood has similar ones, ive never used naval jelly.


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

Ok thanks....do I sand then put it on the metal and spray? So I dont use the wax n grease remover once I put the ospho on?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Naval jelly isnt a rust neutralizer its a rust remover. And its pretty harsh. Use gem like slo suggested. Its green and sold by the quart. A quart will last u a lifetime put it in a spray bottle. Spray the metal and let it dry. And thats is.


----------



## bodyman1979 (Oct 16, 2013)

IMO sand blast the parts,blow it off,wipe with a tack rag then epoxy them....or self etching primer.....


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Mixteco said:


> Ok thanks....do I sand then put it on the metal and spray? So I dont use the wax n grease remover once I put the ospho on?


i only use wax n grease before i paint and clear


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

bodyman1979 said:


> IMO sand blast the parts,blow it off,wipe with a tack rag then epoxy them....or self etching primer.....


*I would but Im on a budget and only doing a panel at a time...thanks for the suggestion tho *


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

lone star said:


> Naval jelly isnt a rust neutralizer its a rust remover. And its pretty harsh. Use gem like slo suggested. Its green and sold by the quart. A quart will last u a lifetime put it in a spray bottle. Spray the metal and let it dry. And thats is.


*I didnt know that about naval jelly...I was only going by what some hot rod guy told me down the street. I ordered some of the ospho stuff from the paint store since they ran out...bought a gallon and it $56 lol...shouldve bought the quart instead now that you tell me lol*


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

slo said:


> i only use wax n grease before i paint and clear


*Ok I didnt know any better*:banghead: *first time actually tryna do this myself...i appreciate all your advice homie.*


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

bodyman1979 said:


> IMO sand blast the parts,blow it off,wipe with a tack rag then epoxy them....or self etching primer.....


Agree^^. Sand the parts again. Epoxy primer. Surfacer primer if you're gonna leave it without paint for a while. That way when you're ready to spray, you just hit it with some 6-800 and spray your base.


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

Duez said:


> Agree^^. Sand the parts again. Epoxy primer. Surfacer primer if you're gonna leave it without paint for a while. That way when you're ready to spray, you just hit it with some 6-800 and spray your base.


Thanks! I can do body work on top of the epoxy right? Which body filler should I buy?


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

Mixteco said:


> Thanks! I can do body work on top of the epoxy right? Which body filler should I buy?


3m platinum plus too me is better than rage


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

lone star said:


> Naval jelly isnt a rust neutralizer its a rust remover. And its pretty harsh. Use gem like slo suggested. Its green and sold by the quart. A quart will last u a lifetime put it in a spray bottle. Spray the metal and let it dry. And thats is.


gotta watch out when using ospho and then using epoxy. also if your seeing rust under the epoxy you could not have enough coats on the panel or you thinned it to much


----------



## weighsignificantly (7 mo ago)

I'm finally getting close enough to start spraying some primer on my 65 coupe. I've been working around the clock stripping, welding and cleaning. The exterior is going to be 75% bare metal. Now for the questions.....

-Do I treat the bare metal with anything else before the epoxy primer?

-The interior is a mix of old paint, overs spray and light surface rust. Should I paint that with zero rust before the epoxy primer?

-I sandblasted and painted the engine compartment 18 years ago. There is no rust, just slightly worn spray bomb paint. Can I scuff and epoxy prime over that or does it need to be re stripped?


----------

